# Can I overclock my RAM?????



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 14, 2009)

Hi! I have Transcend 2GB RAM 667MHz and I have Intel DG31PR MoBo. How can I overclock the RAM?? And I have WinXP and WinVista, If I overclock in WinXP, does the overclocked speed of the RAM will be usable in WinVista??? And CPU Overclocking???? WTF!! How's the chipset of the MoBo for overclocking the CPU??? Can I overclock the CPU to 3.2 or 3.4GHz in G31 chipset??? Please reply . And please guide me in overclocking the RAM.


----------



## amitash (Jan 14, 2009)

Intel original mobo means you cant overclock unless you use a software like setfsb...if that doesnt work then you have no choice to oc


----------



## comp@ddict (Jan 14, 2009)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=96442

U will see the picture guide for software OCing but it's not without troubles, personal experience.


----------

